# Do do do, they see me haulin', they hatin'! ~loves singing~ haul!



## BloodMittens (Aug 7, 2007)

Soooo, I got paiiiidddd and I've been setting aside a bit of money. I also got an interview at MAC on Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My MA's manager told me it was the most professional resume she has had in a very very long time. I'm estatic. So I celebrated!

First, I bought a new drawer base for my makeup:




Ain't it purdy?





Two new shoes, leopards for me and the blacks for work and my interview with MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wear heels >_>





WHOOOO. This is seriously, the hottest movie I have ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sephora:
Clarifying Lotion 2, I ran out a week ago >_<
Lash Injection Too Faced - I've been hearing really good things about this mascara. Has anyone used it before? Is it good?





I got some Hello Kitty things from Target. I wanted a new makeup case, so I got the cute case here and some notebooks for the hell of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I made some MAC face charts out of some watercolor paper I bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hot Topic. PINK and Green eyeliner. 





And last but not least, MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recieved some things from my swap today. 
In Living Pink E/S
Charturese Pigment
NYX Bayou Crome Shadow
252SE
275SE

And I bought:
Greenstroke PP
Delft PP
Fresco Rose PP
224 brush
IN 3D - 3D gloss
100 pack bulk wipes, I like these more than the makeup remover. It only takes me one to wipe off a full face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, DONE! ^_^ Nice haul eh?

I really only spend like $70 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a ton of giftcards.


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2007)

Great Haul!  I had one of those storage bins, they are great.  Just don't let your dog anywhere near it, trust me.


----------



## anjaok (Aug 7, 2007)

nice haul! the hello kitty stuff is so cute.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 7, 2007)

Now I have to head on over to target!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 7, 2007)

awesome! Good luck!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 10, 2007)

Is the Hello Kitty Stuff $1/ea?


----------



## PBunnieP (Aug 10, 2007)

I really like the face chart (and the hello kitty of course) but i'm just wondering, do you actually use the real makeup to draw on the paper? Or do you use pencil crayons or paint or what? It's always puzzled me.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 10, 2007)

the too faced lash injection is great but Lancome mascara is wayy better


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I really like the face chart (and the hello kitty of course) but i'm just wondering, do you actually use the real makeup to draw on the paper? Or do you use pencil crayons or paint or what? It's always puzzled me._

 

@AppleDiva - The notebooks were $1 and the pencil case was $3.


Yeah, I used a primer under the eyes and such, and had to blend and blend in a little bit of primer to the face to make it stick and be blendable.

It really isn't THAT hard, it's just really tedious and you have to be extremely careful. One wrong more and it's ruined.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 10, 2007)

great haul...oh i'll have to check hot topic for some great liners.. how do you like them? do they run easily? glide on.. a bit much to ask for $1.99?


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_great haul...oh i'll have to check hot topic for some great liners.. how do you like them? do they run easily? glide on.. a bit much to ask for $1.99?_

 
I really like them, they are vibrant and gorgeous on your skin and they don't run too bad. Just wear primer under them and they stay on for quite a while, not as long as fluidline of course, but a decent time. Just to be careful I always take mine with me, but I wear black eyeliner more than colored ones, so yeah...


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_@AppleDiva - The notebooks were $1 and the pencil case was $3.


Yeah, I used a primer under the eyes and such, and had to blend and blend in a little bit of primer to the face to make it stick and be blendable.

It really isn't THAT hard, it's just really tedious and you have to be extremely careful. One wrong more and it's ruined._

 
Thanks, I will check it out...


----------



## janelovesyou (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey, I have those leopard flats! I love them


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 14, 2007)

You are too cute - I really like how you laid out your haulage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your flats- adorable!

I agree 300 is HOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your hello kitty is hella cute

And I love your facechart - nicely done!

Enjoy and good luck with the job


----------



## gabi1129 (Aug 16, 2007)

i love it, and lucky you for having gift cards! 

that is the exact drawer thing i have my makeup in. and i so bought every matching hello kitty spiral and folder. hello kitty = love!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

Great stuff hun. Good luck on your interview!


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 19, 2007)

Very nice!  Hope the interview went well!


----------



## user46 (Aug 21, 2007)

i have never met more people that share my love of hello kitty .. lol. greattt stuff.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_i have never met more people that share my love of hello kitty .. lol. greattt stuff._

 
Lol. You should see my bathroom. XD I'll take a pic. It's ALLLL Hello Kitty.

I also have the toaster and waffle maker 6(._.)


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh my! Nice haul!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_Oh my! Nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
You should see my next one. Lol.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 23, 2007)

$70 on all that? You lucky lucky girl! Praise the gift card gods!


----------



## lady_bird (Aug 24, 2007)

you did a great shopping


----------

